# Kontakt 3.5 Settings



## gsilbers (Aug 12, 2009)

what settings are u guys using for k3.5? 


multiprocessor on? how many cores? etc. 
other things?

i am getting glitch and pops even though i still have 14gb (kms) left to fill with samples. 
and have 2 drives for samples. both 1tb 7200. onlu loaded 3gb with a mic of symphobia and lass. 

thx


----------



## Thonex (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not a Mac expert, but I'm guessing to really help you they'll want to know your system specs.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 12, 2009)

oops.. 

i was refering to in general for both mac and pc. 

but my system is a macpro 09 nahalem 2.66 (16 virtual cores) 

logic 9 and rme ff800

k3.5 is the 1st version of the 1st commercial release.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. I'm set for 16 cores, but it only uses the first one! Even setting my latency for 4 times the normal (64 to 256 samples) is not helping the clicks and memory problems. (See my other thread about clicks after playing a note, I also hear them on note release.)

The real problem is legato samples. I can play three note chords OK, but play a legato line and it's clicky poppy time.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 12, 2009)

2 things, try at least a 256 samples buffer (maybe a 512 for testing purposes).
Try with and without memory server. (with less samples.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe use Digital Performer and get all your cores working?

I don't understand how Logic, made by Apple, doesn't seem to use the cores "naturally." I keep reading posts by Logic users who have to get Bidule or something else to get the benefit of their powerful computers.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

JohnG @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> Maybe use Digital Performer and get all your cores working?
> 
> I don't understand how Logic, made by Apple, doesn't seem to use the cores "naturally." I keep reading posts by Logic users who have to get Bidule or something else to get the benefit of their powerful computers.



That has nothing to do with the core usage. It has to do with RAM limitations under OSX, which also applies to DP.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not talking about RAM Jay -- cores. I keep reading here and elsewhere from frustrated Logic users who say their computer is using only one core. I saw one earlier on another chat board that was posted by someone who was using a brand new Apple with tons of cores but was getting crackles and only seeing one core in use.

For them (not me, obviously) could you possibly remind us how to get Logic to use all cores?

Is it as simple as opening multiple instances so the processors' capacity gets spread around?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

JohnG @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> I'm not talking about RAM Jay -- cores. I keep reading here and elsewhere from frustrated Logic users who say their computer is using only one core. I saw one earlier on another chat board that was posted by someone who was using a brand new Apple with tons of cores but was getting crackles and only seeing one core in use.
> 
> For them (not me, obviously) could you possibly remind us how to get Logic to use all cores?
> 
> Is it as simple as opening multiple instances so the processors' capacity gets spread around?



Yes, but bear in mind that the software instrument track(s) that is/are armed goes to 1 core so that core always spikes a bit. In the early betas of K 3.5 it was really bad on Nehalem Mac Pros with certain libraries but N.I./Apple seems to have sorted it out.

But the Plogue Bidule with ADAT loopback/Logic tandem is IMHO the way to go, at least until VSL Ensemble Pro comes out.

And BTW, ask Craig about how many more software instruments he can run in Logic versus when he was using DP


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 13, 2009)

oh not true. i have all 8 cores going in logic. but it peaks in one core. actually i have 16 cores, but leopard with logic only see 8. 
the main problem is rewire with bidule that uses one core. 

as for loading samples in logic vs bidule. the idea is not to use logic for the samples, even if you could load 16 gb of them. the reason personally for me is because it takes too long to load samples and i cant wait 15min to open a project. 

which i guess is better in DP cause i can open chunks and use the same samples. 


btw, i figure out that changing buffer to 1024 in bidule will get rid of the glitches, at the cost of latency. so now i am looking for a time adjueter plugin or workarounds to this. 
maybe work with glitches and record stems with delay and then i move manualy. 
oh well, one day at a time


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

gsilbers @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> the main problem is rewire with bidule that uses one core.



Right, which is why ADAT/Lightpipe loopback is a better choice than ReWire.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 13, 2009)

Avoid stressing out logic by not having it do anything you can outsource. It works nicely when nothing is loaded


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> Avoid stressing out logic by not having it do anything you can outsource. It works nicely when nothing is loaded



That is a truly silly statement. I can load an amazing amount of stuff in Logic.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 13, 2009)

Jay I think you are wrong and my statement is not silly.
Logic runs best when it is not loading any samples at all, the higher the virtual memory gets the less things work.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> Jay I think you are wrong and my statement is not silly.
> Logic runs best when it is not loading any samples at all, the higher the virtual memory gets the less things work.



No, you are wrong. It works absolutely fine until you get to round 3.5 GB of VM. I can load a lot of K 3.5 before running into issues.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 13, 2009)

Load a few gigs of tracks and try and delete a track.

get a cup of tea and come back and see if its done


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> Load a few gigs of tracks and try and delete a track.
> 
> get a cup of tea and come back and see if its done



Just did it. Worked fine, took 6 seconds.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 13, 2009)

> took 6 seconds



Well obviously I exaggerate but that is what I mean. 6 seconds to delete a track.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> > took 6 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously I exaggerate but that is what I mean. 6 seconds to delete a track.



Actually, I just ran a test:17 EXS24 instances with 17 K 3.5 instances, using about 3.86 VM. This time it took 4 seconds to delete a track.

And if 6 seconds is too long for you, Mike, then your delay of gratification is too short for us to have anything further to discuss.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 13, 2009)

Well 6 seconds for one track is kind of silly.

The problem being, say one needs to delete an entire choir of instruments to make further room because the freeze function doesn't work as well as it should (see Alex P's posts). So if i have ten tracks of percussion to delete thats one minute of waiting, for me thats annoying. 

It should be instant, well it is instant we you have hardly any instruments loaded, hence my observation.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Aug 13 said:


> Well 6 seconds for one track is kind of silly.
> 
> The problem being, say one needs to delete an entire choir of instruments to make further room because the freeze function doesn't work as well as it should (see Alex P's posts). So if i have ten tracks of percussion to delete thats one minute of waiting, for me thats annoying.
> 
> It should be instant, well it is instant we you have hardly any instruments loaded, hence my observation.



The fact that some users like Alex is having those issues does not mean that it is endemic to the app. It works fine here. 

In Logic Pro 9, between Freeze, Export Tracks, and even better Bounce in Place, gives users lots of choices.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 13, 2009)

Mike, have you ever tried another DAW? Cubase, DP...? Maybe it better fits your workflow.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 14, 2009)

taking this thread to not stat a similar one.. 

i have kontakt 3.5 in bidule standalone which got rid of the one core spike problem.

i put buffer override to almost max and kontakt loaded an amazing 10 gb in the memory server.. (of the 16gb it has- new nahalem macpros)
before the buffer override was set to factory default so the KMS loaded 3-4 gbs. 

so that is cool but i still have the same crackles and drops, usually on the 
legato "release" samples and when playng 4+ inst. 

i have LASS in a dedicated internal drive and the other samples in another. should a split the load into more drives?
or should i get more memory? 


also in another problem, i am running out of memory in logic pro for which i have a lot of tracks but nothing loaded except omnisphere and play with no patches loaded. 
but when i load a few patches it gives me the low memory pop up dialog. 

which seems it needs more memory although in theory seems that i should be fine. what u all think?


----------

